# Black screen at Ã¢Â€ÂœstartxÃ¢Â€Â



## khanayev (Mar 15, 2012)

*Black screen at â€œstartxâ€*

My X.org unexpectedly fails to start after I once rebooted my 9.0 system from terminal as root. My usual procedure was to login as a normal user, than run *startx* to start KDE; now at this step I have an absolutely black screen. What that could be and how to solve this?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 15, 2012)

Check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for "EE" messages


----------



## khanayev (Mar 15, 2012)

@Beeblebrox Thank you for reply. Ok, I've located the file specified, it's of so huge size that I hesitate to put it here... And no date&time...All is something like this:

```
II) RADEON(0):         510e000a202020202020000000fc004c
(II) RADEON(0):         4344313937304e580a202020000000ff
(II) RADEON(0):         00365841333736363159420a202000c0
(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "NEC", prod id 26210
```

And what is important, after I posted my first message from Windows7 and tried FreeBSD9.0->startx again, KDE started normally!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, problem solved (for now) then...
It's the "*(EE)*" (instead of the "*(II)*" or other coded messages you need to lookout for, btw.


----------

